# Ethanol free fuel at marinas?



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

I have spoken with several of the local marina operators and they advise me that the fuel they sell at the docks is ethanol free. I want to believe what I am being told but can anyone help confirm this?I am aware that the law will soon take effect making all fuel being sold have ethanol. Will this include marine applications? From what I have read I understand the answer to be yes. I hate to be a non believer in what I'm being told but are the marinas just trying to make an extra dollar on fuel saying it is ethanol free? Is there any sure way to tell if the fuel your buying is free from ethanol other than take the word of the marina operator?


----------



## RPM (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I know a guy that buys alot of fuel and is friends with a fuel distributor that sells 100% unleaded to marinas

@ the new barbers marina over west of Pirates Cove ethanol free regular unleaded is $3.25

Honda says DO NOT Use E-85

<a href="http://marine.honda.com/owners/fuelrecommendations">http://marine.honda.com/owners/fuelrecommendations</a>

what stations sell E-85 in Pcola


----------



## kavaliauskas (Dec 14, 2010)

Found a really good resource for finding ethanol free marinas... Marinefuel.com has a directory of all marinas and they indicate if they are ethanol free or not. They also show real-time fuel prices!


----------



## inshorefisher (Nov 13, 2007)

Harbor View Marine serves ethenol free gas. There fule is 3.99 gallon.


----------



## BamaBoyz (Aug 21, 2009)

HARBOR VIEW MARINE. :thumbup:I know for fact they have Ethanol Free fuel.:yes: I have purchased my fuel there for a couple years now, and I've never had any issues with my fuel.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The Florida ethanol fuel mandate (as of 01/01/2011) does not apply to fuel used in aircraft or watercraft, fuel sold to a blender, or fuel sold for use in collector vehicles, off-road vehicles, motorcycles, or small engines. If a terminal supplier, importer, blender, or wholesaler is unable to obtain ethanol fuel at the same or lower price as unblended gasoline, then the covered entity may apply for a waiver. (Reference Florida Statutes 526.201-526.207)
Look at 526.203
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes/...0526/0526.html

Landlocked gas stations are allowed to sell it. If they desire to sell it.
I would imagine that many will stop selling it if they do not sell enough to justify keeping a tank and pump dedicated to ethanol free fuel.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

The latest mandates modified the locations allowed to sell unblended gasoline, so the only places allowed to sell Ethanol-free gasoline is Marinas and air fields. Landlocked fueling stations not directly adjacent to a marina/air field are not allowed to sell 100% gasoline anymore as of 01Jan2011.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

we have Ethanol free fuel at Barber Marina...$3.60


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

The Santa Rosa Yacht Club fuel dock sells non ethanol gas and is open to the public.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

screwballl said:


> The latest mandates modified the locations allowed to sell unblended gasoline, so the only places allowed to sell Ethanol-free gasoline is Marinas and air fields. Landlocked fueling stations not directly adjacent to a marina/air field are not allowed to sell 100% gasoline anymore as of 01Jan2011.


Not according to Florida law.


----------



## fishingphil (Jul 26, 2010)

I was at the BP station on Scenic Hiway again today and they still have the ethanol free mid grade on pumps 1 and 2. If that law went into effect 1/1/2011 then they are sure breaking it.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

That is Florida law... but I doubt they are really going to enforce it for a while without pressure from the Feds.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I find it hard to think not ALL gas has enthnal in it.


----------

